# August 3, 2012



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

I had a day off from work. My son was over at the sitters.... so naturally I spent the day over at the Range. :smt119

I'm not the best shot, and my grouping for sure needs work, BUT ..... I got in some lead therapy and had a great time! I did get a few stares. Guess they don't see too many ladies show up alone with a range bag and 3 handguns. Lol ... Either that or maybe they were all worried I was gonna end up shooting someone and get taken out by the range master?? 

I'm petty sure I upset the guy next to me who seemed to be having trouble hitting paper at 15 yards, even though he had a fancy lookin scope and was all set up and shooting from the bench. I thought it was kinda funny because I was doin way better than him shooting out of hand. Tee hee... 

Can't wait to go back. Think I'll take my rifle and shotgun next time. 
:smt071


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

Ready to go.


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

C'mon c'mon c'mon.... call cease fire already... I'm standing patiently behind the blue line.


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

Muuaahhh haaa haaaa..... time to play. Hurry up everyone get off the field.


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this was the Ruger SR9c. (I know I know horrible grouping )


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

I couldn't resist. This guy kept getting up and walking away from the bench, then left about 30-45 min after I got there.


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

The saddest part of going to the range..... looking down at your last two boxes of ammo only to realize they're empty. Why oh why does it always go too fast.....


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

.22s


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

It was great... can't wait to go back. I used to just go wonder out in the desert and take stuff to blow up (rotten watermelons and tin cans), but the range is way closer and only cost me $7 or $8 for the day. Loved it!!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife enjoys shooting as well, keep it up and ignore those that show themselves to be ignorant jerks......JJ


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol... oh I will. I think "those people" are just free entertainment. I just giggle, in my head of course. When I'm shooting nothing else matters. My head is clear of all thoughts except breathing, aiming, and squeezing the trigger. Trust me.... that is something no one will ever take away from me. ;-)


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Looked like a great time!


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

It was! Can't wait to go back.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Spend a good part of the year in Phoenix and when there I spend a great deal of time out at Ben Avery great range wish there was one as good in central ohio for the rest of my year.


----------

